# uhh



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

so friday i tried to log into my email remotely and my pw doesnt work. today i try and get into the office and my card doesnt work so i call my coworker to let me in. then my account on my computer is disabled.

something tells me that come monday im going to be unemployed...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like the odds are pretty good that the IT people think so. That's a pretty rude way of doing business though.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think I was supposed to find out. I told my asshole boss to give me stuff to do this weekend so that should have been a clue that I would try and get in the building. I forgot to mention the 2 empty boxes conveniently left on my desk for me.

wtf??? and they wonder why I hate them...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2008)

That's f'd up. They pulled something similar for the first round of layoffs at the utility where I started. The first clue that you had was that your badge wouldn't get you into the plant. We did have a week's worth of warning before the day it happened though. My first act when I got in that morning was to go into the plant. When the lock popped open, I quit worrying about my job and started wondering how many of my friends would be packing up.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

could be worse- part of the reason i went in was to get my resume off my thumb drive i left in the computer. thank god i didnt save it to a drive. and i have it now and its only saturday.

ive heard this company NEVER fires anyone- they make you resign. any benefit to NOT going this route? ie, unemployment which id love to screw them for.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sure how unemployment works for that. I think they have to contest it if you file. The only downside I can think of for making them officially fire you is if you need to use them as a reference. If you leave "voluntarily" they can contest the unemployment.


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I forgot to mention the 2 empty boxes conveniently left on my desk for me.



that is f#^ked up.

Hey, it sure is nice to have that PE for the job market, eh?


----------



## benbo (Jun 14, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> could be worse- part of the reason i went in was to get my resume off my thumb drive i left in the computer. thank god i didnt save it to a drive. and i have it now and its only saturday.
> ive heard this company NEVER fires anyone- they make you resign. any benefit to NOT going this route? ie, unemployment which id love to screw them for.


I honestly don't think they can pull hijinx to rip you off of unemployment. When they basically forced my dad into retirement he took unemployment, and a friend of mine who took a buyout also took unemployment. They might fight, but I think you'll win.

That is a screwed up way to let somebody go, assuming that is really what they are doing.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, suddenly my PE rocks. I made sure to take the stamp home that got there on Friday.


----------



## frazil (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear it Squishles. That is messed up. Good luck finding a job with a better company - it shouldn't be hard. That is no way to do business.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm even a little upset- guess it shows how much I hated it there. There are two people there I trust to tell me if they knew about anything- neither has called me back but it's a Saturday so who knows.

I just can't wait til monday when he drags me in his office and I already know what he's going to say. Much more fun thinking of what I want to in advance like they get to. What a prick. My fiance is going to be PISSED.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck Monday. Good timing on passing the PE.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

should i ask for my test to be reimbursed still? &gt;:-(


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

Weird turn of events.

Good Luck Squish and remember...at the end, whatever is happening, is for the good. Stay strong.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 14, 2008)

im going to the drunk tank now.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 14, 2008)

that sucks dude. what a shitty way for them to let you know. But if you hate them already, then you know you can do better.


----------



## Casey (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the worst part is that they gave you such little warning that you won't have that much time to steal office supplies before leaving.

Seriously, that is one shitty deal they are giving you. Be sure to grab a three-hole punch and a couple of lamps if you can!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 14, 2008)

I've heard some companies basically buy you off--they pay you a decent amount of money to 'resign' and sign away your right to sue the company for the discharge.

Since nearly all employment these days is 'at will' (assuming you're not union), you have little shot a winning a lawsuit anyway, unless you have concrete proof of illegal discrimination (which I imagine is very hard to prove). So you may want to consider this route if they offer it, unless you _really_ want to say F U!

Tough break, but you hated the place and were getting ready to look elsewhere anyway, right? It sucks in the short term, but can only turn out better in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey squishles that is some seriously fucked up shit!

It sounds like you were losing some serious healthy-approach-to-life points at your job though so this is really probably for the BEST. Sometimes we just need a little push out the door to take some action.

JR


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 15, 2008)

You're much better off not burning bridges on your way out the door. In the engineering business, you never know who you be working for down the road, or that jerk boss ends up moving to some company and he ends up being your client (actually happened to me).

As much as it hurts, suck it up and move on. Things always happen for a reason.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2008)

> You're much better off not burning bridges on your way out the door.


I'm with MIG. _Always_ take the high road.

We had a friend a while back who told us, "I got fired, but at least I have my dignity."

Dignity is great and all, but it doesn't put food on the table.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't get it. Why would you even let on that this is going to happen? Now I know, so I have had two days to run numbers and see how much I think they'll pay me to "resign" instead of being "fired". Sitting there tomorrow morning, I'd just be stunned and not even think about it. (Still deciding on which way to go with that one- any suggestions? Firing means unemployment which they hate to pay, but if they make me resign, they better pay up for it. Any other benefits to resigning? No one in any interview has ever asked me why I left the last place straight up so does it matter?)

I don't need to burn bridges- this is the same guy that keeps losing contracts based on his personality. He's infamous. I'm doing myself a favor by getting away. No one else there really pissed me off. I even ASKED to be reassigned to someone else because he was such a jerk. I was told he's in charge, he gets to pick.

I am consoled in the fact that they found me through a recruiter, that happens to be a good friend of "jerkoff", so this should bode well for that relationship. They paid a lot for me, and now it's all going byebye.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 15, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I don't get it. Why would you even let on that this is going to happen? Now I know, so I have had two days to run numbers and see how much I think they'll pay me to "resign" instead of being "fired". Sitting there tomorrow morning, I'd just be stunned and not even think about it. (Still deciding on which way to go with that one- any suggestions? Firing means unemployment which they hate to pay, but if they make me resign, they better pay up for it. Any other benefits to resigning? No one in any interview has ever asked me why I left the last place straight up so does it matter?)
> I don't need to burn bridges- this is the same guy that keeps losing contracts based on his personality. He's infamous. I'm doing myself a favor by getting away. No one else there really pissed me off. I even ASKED to be reassigned to someone else because he was such a jerk. I was told he's in charge, he gets to pick.
> 
> I am consoled in the fact that they found me through a recruiter, that happens to be a good friend of "jerkoff", so this should bode well for that relationship. They paid a lot for me, and now it's all going byebye.


I have survived many cuts, and seen many cuts through 12 years at Worldcom/MCI/ now Verizon. Many that left, wound up working for others they despised after the cuts. Some fields are just a small world. In fact, Verizon just bought Alltell, which means many that left Tulsa a few years ago may wind up working for the same management chain they thought they were getting away from.

My second job out of school, I was only their 6 weeks, and left at the first chance due to the work conditions. I burned a bridge, but did okay getting away.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 15, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I don't need to burn bridges- this is the same guy that keeps losing contracts based on his personality. He's infamous. I'm doing myself a favor by getting away. No one else there really pissed me off. I even ASKED to be reassigned to someone else because he was such a jerk. I was told he's in charge, he gets to pick.


Goodness. Are you sure you don't work for "Orlando's Finest and most Prestigious Civil Engineering and Land Development Firm"?

Again, good luck.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Goodness. Are you sure you don't work for "Orlando's Finest and most Prestigious Civil Engineering and Land Development Firm"?
> Again, good luck.


arty-smiley-048:

I bet they'd get along great!

12 hours to go!!!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck!!

Don't get wasted tonight.

.... or maybe....


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know lots of places hiring up here in OK.

What field do you work in?


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just bought a house- I can't move :-(

But I DID water resources, although I am seriously considering a career change since I obviously am not mentally equipped to do this stuff. I told my mom today that the bagel and coffee places down the street sound pretty damn good. But they don't care about my newly minted PE there. :-(


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 15, 2008)

Shit Squishles, just catching this news. Sorry to hear all that's going on. Sounds like it may end up being a good thing in the long run, but we're all here to cheer you on for finding something better with less assholes to work for! Good Luck.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 16, 2008)

I just saw this, too. Sorry Squish and good luck with everything this morning. I've been "removed" several times. I survived every one. You will, too. Be as professional and elegent as you can. These things happen for a reason.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 16, 2008)

I know of a couple consultants that are hiring here in NJ (actually right across the street from my office).... $2 pints???

Seriously though - best of luck in you new job search, your PE will certainly help.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 16, 2008)

The moral of the story is: if your building key doesn't work, your email doesnt work, your computer has been locked down, and there are empty boxes on your desk over the weekend, use up your benefits asap. Turns out I was right and am back home already. It was fairly amusing but I'm just happy to have it over with.

jerkoff EX boss---&gt; :-*( | ) &lt;--- my butt

Editted to clarify that I know longer work for the prick.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry to hear of all this on the eve of your celebratory passing of the PE &amp; all. Makes me think its no coincidence this event so closefully follows that event. this may have been in the making for some time, and not so random. Good luck, sounds like its def. for the better, i'm sure your in a much better job market than I am - things will work out B)

[edit] damn that was quick! unreal. . . .


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 16, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> The moral of the story is: if your building key doesn't work, your email doesnt work, your computer has been locked down, and there are empty boxes on your desk over the weekend, use up your benefits asap. Turns out I was right and am back home already. It was fairly amusing but I'm just happy to have it over with.
> jerkoff EX boss---&gt; :-*( | ) &lt;--- my butt
> 
> Editted to clarify that I know longer work for the prick.


Squishles,

Keep smiling - it sounds like life is going to get better real soon. Care to share the "rest of the story"?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 16, 2008)

I just got caught up. Jeez, what a screwed up organization. I thought the place where I got laid off handled it tacky, but squishles story just trumped mine big time.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 16, 2008)

Where's Dleg, we need a picture!!


----------



## maryannette (Jun 16, 2008)

hang in there, squish. things will get better.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 16, 2008)

so which was it... a forced resignation or an outright whacking?

Tough break, but if you were unhappy, you can do better. In the long run this will probably be for the best.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 16, 2008)

THat's jacked up bro.

If it's any help, the company I work for has it's head offices in Dallas. Pretty good company always looking for PE's (even recent ones). I'm happy with the company. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you a bit more.

It's always better for your health to get away from bad situations. Congrats on taking the next step!!


----------



## cement (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm thinking you should call Fudgey For Hire


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 16, 2008)

What company was it?

I used to work for Chiang Patel &amp; Yerby and they have grown big time since I left them 12 years ago and many of the same people I knew there are STILL THERE! Try there...

I have changed careers to electronics design since that job...but it got me to DFW.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jun 16, 2008)

So, squish! Did you spend the day drinking heavily... or polishing the resume? both?


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 16, 2008)

sschell: I was given the choice to resign or be fired. I made them fire me. I don't care if you sign my paychecks or not, you're not walking all over me, and whoever thinks that being forced to resign saves your dignity is an ass bc everybody knows what happened anyway.

Cement: That's not funny.

SuperAlpha: NATHAN MAIER Go check out their shitty webpage. Spam all you want. Just wait a little bit. ;-) I've heard of Chiang Patel but the crazy bitch that had a good hand in this moved here from there so I'm not sure that's a good idea. It's definitely an option though. I've heard good things about employee retention, which says a lot about her leaving and getting screwed up in this crap.

TXengrChickPE: that is one cute baby! I haven't actually gotten drunk over this yet. I really hate to admit it. The resume was already polished as I was already leaving- I left my thumbdrive at work which is the ONLY reason I found any of this out- I went to get it Saturday. I might try again tonight- it's so hot here right now that I just want to lay around, beer or not.


----------



## Casey (Jun 16, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> NATHAN MAIER Go check out their shitty webpage.


I notice they are looking for a water resources engineer. Is that your old position Squish?

Would you mind acting as my reference? That wouldn't be weird or anything, right?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 16, 2008)

Casey said:


> I notice they are looking for a water resources engineer. Is that your old position Squish?
> Would you mind acting as my reference? That wouldn't be weird or anything, right?


That is just jacked up right there.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL Casey!!

BTW: That is one crappy website Squishles. I have seen one worse than that though....... :17:


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 16, 2008)

I always retain skepticism on a professional company named soley after one person -


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Casey- thanks for the laugh- it's the first i've had all weekend.

kevo- thats not very nice. theres at least one skill i have that they could have used.

error_matrix- i tend to agree but it did start out as a small company and the guy died in a freak accident so it wont be changed. i understand the logic there.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 16, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> I always retain skepticism on a professional company named soley after one person -


That's why you're supposed to put *&amp; ASSOCIATES *after it.

Then call it the finest blah blah blah..........


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 17, 2008)

How many people here are from the DFW area? It is time for a meet &amp; greet in real life! Dave &amp; Buster's anyone?


----------



## maryannette (Jun 17, 2008)

Today is a new day, Squish. I hope it brings some good news for you.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 17, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> NATHAN MAIER Go check out their shitty webpage. Spam all you want. Just wait a little bit. ;-)


Maybe we could hack into the site and change the company name to "Oscar Maier"???


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2008)

Casey said:


> I notice they are looking for a water resources engineer.


If they need someone for stormwater modeling, I hear there's a guy in Florida...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 17, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> sschell: I was given the choice to resign or be fired. I made them fire me. I don't care if you sign my paychecks or not, you're not walking all over me, and whoever thinks that being forced to resign saves your dignity is an ass bc everybody knows what happened anyway.


So did they fire you for cause? Or lay you off due to workload? Makes a difference for unemployment I would think.


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2008)

I just caught up on this and while it sucks, at least now you're getting paid to look for a new job and not be there. The way they did it was super messed up though.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oscar Maier- I love it!!! And I LOVE Dave and Busters- let's go! Turns out I have some free time! It doesn't make a difference, but it wasn't for cause. They never gave me a performance review after being there well over a year, so I think I can win anything they try and throw back at the UE guys.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 17, 2008)

There are a couple of Dave &amp; Busters down by Philly, but none yet up in my neck of the woods in Jersey....

$2 pints on me when you get to Jersey squish!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn, MIA for the weekend, in the field yesterday, and I miss this. My condolences, Squish. I have never heard of a company doing that...definitely not on the up-and-up. Question...did they believe in the whole 'ethics of engineering' thing? Cuz they sure ain't ethical. Suggestion for company name change: Nathan Maier---&gt; Oscar Maier &amp; Weenies. I had a similar situation that I have described elsewhere, and I was out of engineering for a year. I didn't have a PE, though. Try not to lay around too much...you'll end up driving yourself crazy! After a grieving period, make yourself active! Of course, if you are collecting UE, the job search should take care of that. Good luck!


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 17, 2008)

im drunk. oops wrong forum.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> im drunk. oops wrong forum.


It works here too!


----------



## Casey (Jun 17, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> It works here too!


Actually, no, it doesn't work here.

This thread is not licensed.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ :dunno:


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 17, 2008)

:beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ Good deal!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

lusone:

JR


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 17, 2008)

so did you land another job already?


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 17, 2008)

not yet


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2008)

^ I'd eventually like this picture to include some form of your old company's logo and a finger of your choosing. My engineering recommendation is the middle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ Very nice csb !! I will add my +1 to that sentiment!

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2008)

Count me in... lusone:


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 23, 2008)

so I keep getting emails from recruiters for structural jobs. clearly they didnt study with me for the PE. do they not explain to these people the difference between disciplines? i just delete them but come on. i understand my friends not getting it, but i feel that these people should have a little bit better clue.


----------



## Casey (Jun 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> so I keep getting emails from recruiters for structural jobs. clearly they didnt study with me for the PE. do they not explain to these people the difference between disciplines? i just delete them but come on. i understand my friends not getting it, but i feel that these people should have a little bit better clue.


Recruiters, for the most part, are idiots.

I had one call me about 2 weeks ago asking me if I was interested in a structural firm that did bridges.

I asked him how he got my number and he said that he just called the front desk and asked for the bridge department. And then I informed him that my company has never done any bridges before, ever!

So he tries to play it cool by saying that he must have been thinking about one of the other companies in town that are owned by the same parent company that owes my current company. And I shot him down both times.

Well I must have been thinking about company B "No, they strictly do environmental research"

Well I must have been thinking about company C "No, they are stictly oil and gas like us"

All in all, I must say that he does a fantastic job of looking like an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> so I keep getting emails from recruiters for structural jobs. clearly they didnt study with me for the PE. do they not explain to these people the difference between disciplines? i just delete them but come on. i understand my friends not getting it, but i feel that these people should have a little bit better clue.


Most recruiters are indiots .. unless they are corporate-specific recruiters and then they at least seem to have some idea of how things work.

FWIW - I have been able to probe around myself and get a MUCH better idea of job availability, pay ranges, stability, etc. on my own rather than going through a recruiter. At least locally - I wouldn't have an idea if were to move from Florida.

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 23, 2008)

Recruiters are nothing more than glorified telemarketers


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 23, 2008)

^I have to say that one did a bang up job of reformatting my resume. I told him he could probably do it professionally. I think he does now.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Most recruiters are indiots .. unless they are corporate-specific recruiters and then they at least seem to have some idea of how things work.
> FWIW - I have been able to probe around myself and get a MUCH better idea of job availability, pay ranges, stability, etc. on my own rather than going through a recruiter. At least locally - I wouldn't have an idea if were to move from Florida.
> 
> JR



I agree. I used the recruiter when I moved out of state because I didn't have a clue where to look. This time, I'm trying to avoid them. I refused to put my phone number on my resume so they don't call me 24/7. Plus I feel bad making some company pay that much to get me, although I have heard of several that only hire through recruiters. Guess I won't work for them!


----------



## Casey (Jun 23, 2008)

An idea for your job search, I got my last two jobs by getting the department head's email address and simply emailing him my resume and cover letter.

You can ask your friends and/or contacts (assuming you have friends) for the information. And you don't have to drop their name if they are not comfortable with that. But I find going directly to the appropriate manager rather than using HR gets results. I don't have much confidence in HR, half the time they don't know what they are looking for and they take their time, meanwhile the hiring manager is getting desperate to hire someone and you're sitting there wondering if anyone is going to call you.

Nothing like getting a call from HR 6 months down the road "Are you still looking for a job?"... "Yeah, I've been sitting here on welfare waiting for you to call me. Thanks!"

Retards....


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 23, 2008)

Recruiters call me daily... everything from wind farms to jobs I would take if they were closer. I like f'ing with the newbies that call and think they are real slick. The ones I have dealt with over the last few years are straight up and actually decent to talk too... you can get a feel for how your competitors are doing or how the market is in other areas of the country.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 23, 2008)

Casey said:


> Nothing like getting a call from HR 6 months down the road "Are you still looking for a job?"... "Yeah, I've been sitting here on welfare waiting for you to call me. Thanks!"


Agreed. The manager knows what they need and will have a better feel for whether your skills meet their needs. Let HR worry about scheduling of interviews and paperwork.

Also, it you talk to or meet with a manager, you may leave a good impression with him. They may not have anything now, but may remember you down the road when an opening comes up. Never underestimate networking.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never occurred to me to screw with them. New hobby! Good thing I've got those rollover minutes!


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 23, 2008)

The newbies call with 'I have a great opportunity with a major CM located in Bergen County'... I guess what company it is until I break them and they offer it up if I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only gotten called by a recruiter once, wouldn't offer up the firm that was looking or where it was located. I don't even think he knew what field I was in since he didn't mention engineering once.

Just the standard "You were highly recommended to us, our client is very interested in a person with your skills and professionalism, blah blah blah."


----------



## rudy (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang Squishles, so sorry about that stupid weinee company. Just catching up on a few threads, and just came across this. That's crazy. Stupid weinee guy.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 24, 2008)

Casey said:


> An idea for your job search, I got my last two jobs by getting the department head's email address and simply emailing him my resume and cover letter.You can ask your friends and/or contacts


Most companies have a standard e-mail address format and you can usually find it on their website if they have contact information. Many websites will also list the management people, so you fill in the blanks and you have he e-mail address.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 24, 2008)

I get a lot of calls, but my industry is so specialized, most of the recruiters don't BS me too much. They basically ask if I am working, and am I ready for a change, and let me know which site the job is, and what the job is. If I'm interested, we talk rate and per diem. If I'm not, they start asking if I know anyone else cleared and qualified that needs a job. I don't get a lot of calls from the more general job recruiters, just nuke industry specific ones.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 24, 2008)

The last recruiter contact I had was looking to replace somebody where I was already doing work. They were trying to be a little vague about the exact location but there aren't that many nuclear plants in Wisconsin. Not only did I know where the job was, I knew the guy who resigned and created the opening.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think recruiters are entirely bad. I think it more depends on the nature of the recruiting firm and the specific nature of your industry. At my last job one of my co-workers knew I was looking for a new job and actually recommended a really good recruiting firm. She was able to land me the job I've been in for the last 3 years. She had actually landed my office manager his job as well. All three of us are actually pretty good friends now.

I will admit the blanket "we have a client looking for a person with your skills" phone calls piss me off. I really like to mess with them by replying, "and what specific skills do I have that prompted you to call me?" They can never answer that one without only listing the general "people and computer skills." One mass recruiting firm had managed to get ahold of my phone number and would call me about 2 or 3 times a week with this crap. I finally told them to delete my phone number from my system as I was taking a year-long backpacking expedition across Europe. Haven't heard from them since.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 24, 2008)

so how was Europe?

I got called once by a recruiter. . . was working environmental back then, &amp; he wanted me to consider this opportunity on the east side of the State (Detroit). Wasn't interested in pulling up stakes &amp; told him so. After the call, i ran up to tell the receptionist that the call she forwarded to me was a head-hunter, and to get more specifics on calls like that, so we can better screen that sh!t. My boss happened to hear of my conversation &amp; gave me huge kudos, and it showed up come that review time. I guess the HH did me a solid for that. . . .


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe it's because i just rolled out of bed, or maybe its my personality in general, or maybe I have a legit reason to be pissed but this is not okay in my mind. If I find her, I will give her a piece of my mind, and it's reasons like this that I operate like I do.

"I tried calling you this morning, but I can't be sure the number I found for you is correct. (fill in number here)" Oh really. That's my landline that doesn't have a phone plugged into it and the only way you can find it is to whitepages.com me. If I wanted you to have my number, it would be listed on my resume. It's not, so yahoos like you don't call me all day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Maybe it's because i just rolled out of bed, or maybe its my personality in general, or maybe I have a legit reason to be pissed but this is not okay in my mind. If I find her, I will give her a piece of my mind, and it's reasons like this that I operate like I do.


Hey .. I like the way you roll!! You are the boss in my book! :thumbs: :burgerking:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread got me to thinking about something. Why is it considered professional courtesy to give 2 weeks notice to an employer before leaving, but when you get fired/laid off, they boot your ass out the door immediately?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This thread got me to thinking about something. Why is it considered professional courtesy to give 2 weeks notice to an employer before leaving, but when you get fired/laid off, they boot your ass out the door immediately?


Perks of being the Boss?????


----------



## Casey (Jun 24, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This thread got me to thinking about something. Why is it considered professional courtesy to give 2 weeks notice to an employer before leaving, but when you get fired/laid off, they boot your ass out the door immediately?


But if they fire you, aren't they legislated to pay you for a minimum of 2 weeks anyways?

I believe that is how it works up here in the Great White North...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 24, 2008)

Casey said:


> But if they fire you, aren't they legislated to pay you for a minimum of 2 weeks anyways?
> I believe that is how it works up here in the Great White North...


Most people are "at-will" employees, which means that the company isn't required to pay them anything for severence. Sometimes they do, probably in lieu of the 2 weeks notice, but I have been laid off with no compensation before.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 24, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This thread got me to thinking about something. Why is it considered professional courtesy to give 2 weeks notice to an employer before leaving, but when you get fired/laid off, they boot your ass out the door immediately?


Because you want to depart on good terms by not leaving your ex-employer too much in the lurch. On the other side, once you know you're getting fired/laid off, there's huge potential for you to be out for vengeance.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 24, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Because you want to depart on good terms by not leaving your ex-employer too much in the lurch. On the other side, once you know you're getting fired/laid off, there's huge potential for you to be out for vengeance.


In really bad situations, it may be best to leave with no notice for legal protection. I have been in that sistuation once, and followed another engineer so I was't hurting. They would pull all kinds of legal stuff to screw up job offers, or people leaving. I have been at the same job for 12 years since.

On the flip side, Worldcom would excort anyone out immediatly when they gave their two weeks. They figured they wouldn't get any work out of anyone leaving, so they escorted them out in their own greed. Ethically, I wouldn't hire any of the managers that pulled that stuff.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 24, 2008)

Slugger926 said:


> On the flip side, Worldcom would excort anyone out immediatly when they gave their two weeks. They figured they wouldn't get any work out of anyone leaving, so they escorted them out in their own greed. Ethically, I wouldn't hire any of the managers that pulled that stuff.


So long as they paid them the last two weeks, this seems like a win-win. But I agree it doesn't do much to make people feel good about giving two weeks notice.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2008)

I gave like a month and a half verbal notice and then a letter a few weeks ahead of time...but there weren't any bad terms involved.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 24, 2008)

Slugger926 said:


> On the flip side, Worldcom would excort anyone out immediatly when they gave their two weeks.


Milliken (textiles) is the same way. But around there it was a known fact, so people just stopped giving a notice. HR's desk was always the closest to the door, so on a person's last day they would pack up a box, shake everyone's hand on the way out, and drop off their badge and pager with HR and head out the door.

The story goes that for Milliken its a holdover from the old days when textiles was king in the south. Back then, when somebody left, it was usually to go to work for another textile company. So as soon as they heard you were leaving, they'd escort you out so you wouldn't have time to "steal" any more business sensitive data than you already had. Always seemed kinda dumb to me, b/c if a person was going to do that they would plan ahead anyway.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 24, 2008)

The more I have thought about it the more I am not sure I am not getting that last two weeks anyway. I might have just assumed I wasn't if they were firing me. Free beer to anyone that can decipher that first sentence first time through!

In other news- I'm looking for pay scales for civilian jobs for the DoD- I know I've seen them before but all I can find are military ones right now. i.e. I want to know if the drive for this opportunity is worth it. Link please?


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 24, 2008)

how can anyone decipher "that first sentence" if we can't read it?


----------



## klk (Jun 24, 2008)

Aww squishles I'm so sorry to hear about all of this. I just got access to the secret room and found out what you've been going through. Good luck on the job search!


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can decipher it... exactly what you said squishles, that is totally correct...

Free beer now!!!


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 24, 2008)

lol...there must be a secret, secret room.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> the more I am not sure I am not


This is where I lost myself.

Thank god the fiance is a homebrewer and last time I was there he gave me three cases of beer- now I only have to pay on wednesdays for the free glass at the saucer!!!

*Off to drink my 18% beer...*


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 24, 2008)

boy it must have been a rough day here. I have finally comprehended your dilemma, and untangled the mythical "first sentence" and I agree with bigray. Somebody slap me in me head and pour me some scotch!


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 24, 2008)

i dont have any scotch but i have some 18% beer you want some of that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> *Off to drink my 18% beer...*


Nice !! lusone:

I am going to wait for this weekend ... I just cleared the first hurdle to get a permit out that is like 3 yrs late. LOL !!

Drunk tank post + avatar to proceed ...

Where is everyone else's drunk avatar??

JR


----------



## SkyWarp (Jun 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> so I keep getting emails from recruiters for structural jobs. clearly they didnt study with me for the PE. do they not explain to these people the difference between disciplines? i just delete them but come on. i understand my friends not getting it, but i feel that these people should have a little bit better clue.


 This is the first paragraph of an email I got from a recruiter, cut and paste no edits on my part:
_I saw your resume on line. The opportunities I am now conducting a search for fits your experience &amp; educational background. The job should provide Technical &amp; Salary growth. If interested please send me the following two important items._

Back when I made my phone number available they'd call and ask me things they should know if they had even glanced at my resume.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 24, 2008)

note to self- dont go work out and then come home and carb load on beer. that makes for drunk squishles. at least the future mpother in law didnt notice on the phone call. OOPS


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> i dont have any scotch but i have some 18% beer you want some of that?


thank you, no. I settled for johnny walker.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

BluSkyy said:


> thank you, no. I settled for johnny walker.


You sure aren't typing like you have had much ....

LOL

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2008)

I think this is what you are looking for squishles:

http://www.opm.gov/oca/08tables/html/gs.asp


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 25, 2008)

jregieng said:


> You sure aren't typing like you have had much ....
> LOL
> 
> JR


you might be surprised, I am pretty hungover this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Because you want to depart on good terms by not leaving your ex-employer too much in the lurch. On the other side, once you know you're getting fired/laid off, there's huge potential for you to be out for vengeance.


Agreed.

The two weeks is a professional courtesy. You can finish up critical tasks, write a summary of where you're at, and help train someone new. It's a nice thing to do and helps you exit on good terms. You don't want a bad reference from the current place. Or for bad rumors to start about you, it's a small professional community and word spreads. You also never know when you might have to work with these folks again.

At the same time, always go into the notice talk with the boss with a plan in mind in the case they want you to leave immediately. When you accept a new offer, tell them you'll finalize a start date once you give notice to your current employer. "It could be as early as Day X, or as far out as 2 weeks from that day depending on the needs of my current employer." Makes you look like a conscientious pro.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 26, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Agreed.
> The two weeks is a professional courtesy. You can finish up critical tasks, write a summary of where you're at, and help train someone new. It's a nice thing to do and helps you exit on good terms. You don't want a bad reference from the current place. Or for bad rumors to start about you, it's a small professional community and word spreads. You also never know when you might have to work with these folks again.
> 
> At the same time, always go into the notice talk with the boss with a plan in mind in the case they want you to leave immediately. When you accept a new offer, tell them you'll finalize a start date once you give notice to your current employer. "It could be as early as Day X, or as far out as 2 weeks from that day depending on the needs of my current employer." Makes you look like a conscientious pro.


x2

My last employer actually said I only had to finish out the week (I gave notice on Wednesday) as we had just finished the last big project and hadn't really started the next. Keeping me on board for the additonal 1.5 weeks wasn't benefitial for either of us.

As far as "a small world" my boss at that job and I actually have several mutual business friends. Had I left on bad terms, it could have really come back at me since some of those friends are clients...


----------

